# 2nd Build help needed



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey,

I am currently looking at building my 2nd pc. My first was built last Jan in which I am still using and luckily i've only had software issues. I am wanting to build a mid range gaming pc as my current specs can't really handle latest games:

MSI K9N6PGM2-V mobo
Casecom 350W psu
AMD Athlon x2 64 4200+ @ 2.2 GHz w/ Spire Cooling fan
2x1GB OCZ VS PC2-5400 ram
Gainward GT 220 gfx card
80GB Seagate HDD
320 Maxtor HDD

As you can see for starters my psu is junk and have been experiencing some BSOD's after buying the gfx card listed above.

Here's what I have in mind for my new build, my budget is £500:
MOBO http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169532
PSU http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135159
CPU http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191957
RAM http://www.ebuyer.com/product/178943
GFX http://www.ebuyer.com/product/190138
HDD http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158798
CASE http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150290
OPTI http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172638
(opt)card reader http://www.ebuyer.com/product/108453

Hopefully this sounds ok and all fits together nicely. I have my other HDD's and Win 7 HP. Planning on using 64-bit version to utilize all 4GB of ram.

If there's any suggestions or comments you guys could make then it will be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with a Corsair PSU -550W Minimum. 
Cases are personal preference but the one you chose looks pretty flimsy and the LCD things are rarely if they work at all.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

wont 500w be enough then as for the case if it don't work i could just send it back. Didin't lik the look of the other cases on there and don't want anything that looks exceptionally boring like mine does or what you get with most pre built systems


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you could just send it back, but to first you'll have to assemble the pc then if it doesn't work you'll have to disassemble it to return.

I would also bump the supply up one, 500w is close but OCZ supplies are usually light.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

see what i was aiming to do is that because most of thats parts i'm going to be purchasing over the next few weeks and was hoping to use the psu, hdd, case & optical drive as an immediate purchase so i can use my current mobo, cpu and gfx card with it just as a temporary measure as i mentioned that been getting bsod's after putting in new gfx card and believing that psu can't handle it. if i was to get the 600w and use it would it be too much for what i'm suggesting or is it pointless doing that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The PC will only draw what it needs, no need to worry about over powering.

You'll need to reinstall Windows after installing the new board however.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

i realise that and will be using the 64-bit version. Why is it that only the 64-bit version recognises all the ram installed and not 32 bit?
Do you reckon the cpu is fine or should i look at something better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

32 bit has a mathematical address limit of 4gig Windows has to reserve address space for system devices, video ram, add in cards, etc. So what shows as available is what's left of the address space.

If you using the OEM version don't activate it on the old board or the license will be for the old chipset and the new will not pass activation, that's one of the differences between OEM and retail, OEM can only be installed on 1 PC ever(MS considers the motherboard the PC) Retail on any 1 PC at a time so if you remove it from the 1st PC it can be installed on another.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

the copy i have is retail anyhow. what about the cpu? the one i have stated is about £60 but i am willing to go up to £80 if necessary


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Phenom II X2 550 is good the only step up I would make if the budget allowed is to a Phenom II x4 945/955


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

i was looking at the 945 but it's almost double the price. for a quad core would i need more power or the 600w still ok?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the 600w will handle it fine.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

is there much difference between 945/955 apart from the obvious cache size?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Cache is the same on both 4x512 and 6mb L3, the core speed is .2 faster on the 955 and since it's a Black Edition the Multipliers are unlocked for easier overclocking.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry i was looking at something different. 945 is 6mb and 955 is 8mb. what are those mb for?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As far as I know they are both 6Mb > Comparsion


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

they must have made a mistake then:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/190673

says 8mb l3 cache here


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

i have noticed that there are 2 955 chips available. 1 w/ c2 stepping and the newer c3 stepping. would that make a differenve in the cache size or not


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

i just double checked through AMD and they are both 6mb L3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The stepping is just the version, usually the higher stepping is the better one to buy, although in a couple of instances the newer chip didn't overclock as well with the latest fixes applied.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

what is the IEEE394a port on the mobo for as heard of em but never used or read up about them


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's also known as Firewire more popular on a Mac but some Cameras/Camcorders use it also a few hard drive enclosures, but most are now USB and the new USB 3.0 spec is faster so I expect the USB trend will continue.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

one more silly little question, how do you place a link in the text field and rename it like you did with the cpu comparison?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

BB/code in the example the first and last brackets "[" & "]"are removed so you can see it 

URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340343%2050001028%201050746347&bop=And&CompareItemList=343|19-103-674^19-103-674-S01%2C19-103-675^19-103-675-S01"]Comparsion[/URL


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

so here's how it looks now:

CPU
PSU
MOBO
Card Reader
HDD
Optical Drive
RAM
GFX Card
Case

Hopefully this all looks good now


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> BB/code in the example the first and last brackets "[" & "]"are removed so you can see it
> 
> URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340343%2050001028%201050746347&bop=And&CompareItemList=343|19-103-674^19-103-674-S01%2C19-103-675^19-103-675-S01"]Comparsion[/URL


I realised how when used the insert link option.Thanks anyway


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good, you'll be pleased with it.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

ok thanks. hopefully it'll be able to cope with the upcoming CoD Black Ops game.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't see any reason why not, the weakest item in that set up (and I would not call it weak) is the video card, and it's upper midrange so unless you need high settings on a 40" monitor you'll be fine.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

i haven't used a monitor since attaching it to my 42" tv.could i look at a low end toprange card then!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For that size screen I would be looking at at least a HD5770, or if you can find a deal right now a HD4870. Although with AA off and medium settings the HD5670 should do ok.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

ebuyer only goes up to 4770 in 4 series and don't really wanna be spending £130 on a gfx card seeing as already £80 over budget


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 4870's are disappearing fast since the 5800's came out, there were some around here for $140 or about 95 pounds(?), the 4770 is about equal to the 5670.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

see if i'm going to be getting a decent gfx card then i don't really wanna be compromising on turning settings off or being on low settings to get it to work. i wanna be able to use med settings at least


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

cheapest 4870 i could find is same price as 5770


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those 2 cards are close in performance with the 4870 being a little faster, but the 5770 having DX11.

How does the GT220 perform on the 42" screen, the 5670 is more powerful then it is.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

its pretty good actually. been playing me1 & 2 plus SFIV recently. had some glitches here and there when background processes interfere but did notice that when @ desktop while me 1 or 2 is running, it could take a little while for screen to reappear when going back to the game, apart from that it's solid.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll be good with the HD5670, the extra processing power from the new CPU will handle the background processes and change scenes faster.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

not worth buying 2 then or arent they SLI compatible


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They're Crossfire cards, but it's not worth it you'll need more power to run them and 2 of them won't equal a 5770 performance wise.


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

gotta put the whole thing on hold for a bit anyway. blooming washer broke down earlier. so annoying. might aswell just go for 5770 then


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Been there, had to replace the dryer a couple weeks back


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

the drum cracked and tore up most of the clothes in it. well gutted


----------



## VolutedDodgyD (Jan 15, 2009)

so it looks like im good to go then:

Sapphire HD 5770 512MB
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO 785G
Seagate ST31000528AS 1TB 7200rpm
Shiny Black Mid Tower ATX Case with LCD Display and 2x 8cm Side Fans
LiteOn iHOS104 BD-ROM SATA 
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit Unbuffered CL9


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that set up will work out well.


----------

